# fecal occult test



## wpriest (Jun 22, 2002)

I just got the results back from my fecal occult test. They were negative! I'm scheduled for a barium enema Saturday but my question is this...is the abscence of blood in feces an indicator that there is no malignancy? In other words, can you have a malignancy and no blood?Thanks in advance for any reassurance or information.Wes


----------

